
Show HN: Task priority score for software development - jph
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;task_priority_score" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;task_priority_score</a><p>We work on projects where we want to prioritize tasks, issues, incidents, etc. We want to use a shared language that is easy to understand for software developers and also for business executives.<p>The link above is our work in progress, on a simple way to rank tasks using clear language and clear examples.<p>The scores are simple: P0 is emergency, P1 is must have, P2 is should have, etc.<p>We use this for agile development, scrum teams, kanban boards, and XP product management.<p>I&#x27;m seeking feedback please for areas to improve, adjust, add, and constructive criticism. I&#x27;m especially seeking feedback from high-performing startup.<p>Thank you!
======
beatgammit
One gigantic missing component is a time estimation. A short time estimate on
an important feature could change something from "should have" to "must have".
However, estimating time for development projects can get be difficult.

This is why Atlassian pushes the idea of "story points", which is a rough
estimate of complexity without real units. This works okay, but you need to
have some kind of basis for story points. We went with (using the fibonacci
sequence):

\- 1 - half a day or less \- 2 - about a day \- 3 - more than a day, less than
2 \- 5 - 2-3 days \- 8 - about a week \- 13 - more than a week, probably less
than 2

Etc. This gives our business types something they understand, while providing
enough flexibility that developers feel comfortable.

Business types need to know the scale of a project as well as its importance,
since those two are very much connected.

